# jump scare clown laugh needed plus 2 others if no trouble



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

hi guys
ive been searching the internet for some sound fx for a prop im making
i,m making a jump scare clown in a fair ground pay booth 
so looking for a loud clown laugh when triggered and some ambient background sounds .either
a carnival sound or maybe something from the film IT 
that i can play quietly just before the clown laugh
thank you in advance


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This site has a number of laugh samples that might work for you. I didn't find one that specifically said "clown" but there are several examples of evil laughs you could download.:

http://soundbible.com/suggest.php?q=laugh&x=12&y=17


----------

